# IDEAL TEMP FOR MY CHEESE INVENTORY



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Good morning fellow smokers. I am new to the CHEESE game but I am hooked! I have a good inventory that was smoked over the last few weeks. What is the ideal fridge temperature for aging the cheese. Planning on aging a lot of it long term. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Are you want to t age/mature cheeses that are waxed or larded or are you want to store cheese's that are vac packed?
> 
> If its vac packed cheese then the normal 37 degree-ish refrigerator temperatures are fine. As long as the vacuum seal remain intact the cheese will stay good for years.
> 
> If you want to age/mature cheese's that are sealed in wax or larded then you'll need to build a cheese cave that holds around 50 degrees and 75% relative humidity.


Thanks for the reply. I have had it all in fridge @ 37 degrees and all cheese is vacuum sealed.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2019)

Most people who smoke their cheeses simply vacuum pack them at completion and refrigerate as Holly mentioned.  I am assuming that is what you did.  If so, there is no problem with storing in a refrigerator.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

BandCollector said:


> Most people who smoke their cheeses simply vacuum pack them at completion and refrigerate as Holly mentioned.  I am assuming that is what you did.  If so, there is no problem with storing in a refrigerator.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> John


Yes sir. After each smoke I let stand at room temp in baggies for 24 hours then vacuum seal and into the fridge


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

I usually put mine in the fridge on a drying rack for 24 hours before vac sealing.
I only make 1 batch per year & it always lasts for 1 year & sometimes beyond.
And it does get better with age, although the way I smoke mine you can eat it right out of the smoker, without the bitter taste.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I usually put mine in the fridge on a drying rack for 24 hours before vac sealing.
> I only make 1 batch per year & it always lasts for 1 year & sometimes beyond.
> And it does get better with age, although the way I smoke mine you can eat it right out of the smoker, without the bitter taste.
> Al


Thank you SmokinAl


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Good morning fellow smokers. I am new to the CHEESE game but I am hooked! I have a good inventory that was smoked over the last few weeks. What is the ideal fridge temperature for aging the cheese. Planning on aging a lot of it long term. Thanks



My cheese never lasts long enough for storage....
But being Mr. Modern, I vacuum seal most stuff, unless it is being consumed.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2019)

Storage Temperatures Necessary to Maintain Cheese Safety...

https://www.cdr.wisc.edu/sites/default/files/PDFs/safety/storage_temps_full.pdf


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Storage Temperatures Necessary to Maintain Cheese Safety...
> 
> https://www.cdr.wisc.edu/sites/default/files/PDFs/safety/storage_temps_full.pdf



I openly admit that much of what is published there is over my head.

But it nears the question, If Cheese is one of the oldest types of prepared foods, it is reasonable to surmise that after cheese was invented, beer was invented to drink with the cheese.
Because still today, pairing smoked cheese's with your favorite Beer is a great snack while Bar-B-Queing.

_(Cheeses are one of the oldest types of prepared foods. Cheesemaking provided human kind with a means of concentrating and preserving milk at a time when refrigeration was unknown and principles of food preservation were vague empirical concepts at best (52))_


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2019)

I noted that because the type of cheese was not noted...


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I openly admit that much of what is published there is over my head.
> 
> But it nears the question, If Cheese is one of the oldest types of prepared foods, it is reasonable to surmise that after cheese was invented, beer was invented to drink with the cheese.
> Because still today, pairing smoked cheese's with your favorite Beer is a great snack while Bar-B-Queing.
> ...


10-4 thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I noted that because the type of cheese was not noted...


10-4 thanks


----------

